# Cannot update "samba41" port to latest version



## dburkland (Mar 15, 2014)

I recently attempted to update both of my FreeBSD 10 VMs, one of which is used as a simple filer server. The file server currently has the "samba41-4.1.4_1" port installed however I need to update it to "4.1.6". When I attempt to use "portupgrade" or "make install clean" from within the ports directory I receive the following error message:


```
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
Waf: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/samba-4.1.6/bin'
Build failed:  -> task failed (err #1):
	{task: cc_link popt_common_5.o,popt_credentials_6.o,ntlm_auth_1.o -> ntlm_auth4}
[: xTry: unexpected operator
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba41
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba41
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated it.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## larryvc (Mar 15, 2014)

Update your ports and try again, as net/samba41 was updated yesterday.  See http://www.freshports.org/net/samba41/


----------



## dburkland (Mar 15, 2014)

Even after a "portsnap fetch update" & "make clean && make install" the build is still failing with the same error message. I will give it a try once back from vacation, thank you for your help!

Dan


----------



## beatgammit (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't know if this is still the case, but you may have to `make deinstall` before you upgrade. I've had to do that with older versions of samba.


----------



## dburkland (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, I will give that a shot if another `portsnap fetch update && make clean install` doesn't resolve the issue.

Dan

*Update - The deinstall & install resolved the issue, thanks for your help everybody!*


----------

